# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Deliverance Theme: Dueling Banjos

## thomas_toscani

Hi.  I'm trying to transcribe the guitar tab for Dueling Banjos to Mandolin.

The guitar tab is here:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/...banjos_tab.htm

So far, I have:



```

E|------------------------------------------------------------------||
A|---4-5-7-4-5-----4------------------------------------------------||
D|--------------9-----7--9------------------------------------------||
G|------------------------------------------------------------------||

E|------------------------------------------------------------------||
A|---2-3-5-2-3-----2------------------------------------------------||
D|--------------7-----5--7------------------------------------------||
G|------------------------------------------------------------------||

E|------------------------------------------------------------------||
A|------------------------------------------------------------------||
D|----0-0-2-4-0-4-2-------------------------------------------------||
G|--2---------------------------------------------------------------||

E|--------0-2---2-0-------------------------------------------------||
A|--0-4-4-----4-----------------------------------------------------||
D|------------------------------------------------------------------||
G|------------------------------------------------------------------||

E|------------------------------------------------------------------||
A|--------------------------------0-2-3-5-3-2-----------------------||
D|-------------0-----------5-5-5------------------------------------||
G|-0-0-0-2-4-5---5-4------------------------------------------------||

E|----------------------------------0-1-3-1-0-----------------------||
A|-------------------------3-3-3--5---------------------------------||
D|---------0-2-3-5-3-2----------------------------------------------||
G|--5-5-5-----------------------------------------------------------||

E|------------------------------------------------------------------||
A|--------------------------------0-2-3-5-3-2-----------------------||
D|-------------0-----------5-5-5------------------------------------||
G|-0-0-0-2-4-5---5-4------------------------------------------------||

E|--------------------------------0-2-3-5-3-2-----------------------||
A|-------0-2-2-3-2-2-------5-5-5------------------------------------||
D|-5-5-5------------------------------------------------------------||
G|------------------------------------------------------------------||
```

Can anyone help me finish off the last few chords, please?  Thanks!

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## gregjones

How about a video.

----------


## AlanN

R-R-R-R-adim!.....puttin a hurt on it.

----------


## Ronny

To my mind, the easiest way to make the tab is to download here the MIDI file, and import it with TablEdit (it's a very useful software). I will try to do it and post the end of the chords.

----------


## Ronny

Here is the guitar voice tabed with tabledit : (perhaps you will have to transpose it a little bit)

Feudin' banjo aka dueling banjo

TablEdited by Ronny

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......|
E|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
A|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
D|--------------------------------|----------------0---------------|
G|----------------------------0-0-|0---2---4---5-------5---4-------|

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......|     
E|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
A|--------------------------------|----------------0---------------|
D|----------------------------0-0-|0---2---4---5-------5---4-------|
G|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......|   
E|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
A|----------------------------2-2-|2-------2-------------------2-2-|
D|----------------------------0-0-|0---2---0-------------------0-0-|
G|----------------------------0-0-|0---0---0-------------------0-0-|

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......|     
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|2-------2-----------------------|--------------------------------|
|0---2---0-----------------------|0-------------------------------|
|0---0---0-------------------4-5-|----4---5---2---4---0---2-------|

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......| 
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|--------------------------------|0-------------------------------|
|----------------------------4-5-|----4---5---2---4---0---2-------|

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......|    
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|----------------------------0---|--------------------------------|
|--------------------------------|0-------2---4---0---------------|

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......|    
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|--0-2-3-5-3-2-0---0-2-3-5-3-2-0-|--------0---------------0-------|
|5---------------5---------------|0-2-4-5---5-4-2-0-2-4-5---5-4-2-|

-|!.......!.......!.......!.......|!.......!.......  !.......!.......|   
|--------------------------------|--------------------------------|
|--------0---------------0-------|--------------------------------|
|0-2-4-5---5-4-2-0-2-4-5---5-4-2-|--------0-----------------------|
|--------------------------------|0-2-4-5---5-4-2-0---------------|


Created with TablEdit http://www.tabledit.com/

----------


## swampstomper

Hey, why not go back to the original Arthur Smith (Tenor banjo) - Don Reno (5-string) version? This is the one they played in court to get the author's rights (Smith) back from Weissberg who had tried to claim it.

A super mando version is by the Dillards (Dean Webb mando) on their early Elektra album. My favourite mando version is Herschel on the Dixie Gentlemen reunion project (Christmas 1978??) reissued by Old Homestead. That has Vassar with a typical blue-Vassar fiddle break, and Rual Yarborough on the 5.

----------


## AlanN

Another doozy is by The Bluegrass 45 on one of their records, they call it Mocking Banjos.

----------


## Greg Allen

Hey Ronny,
Can you send that to me as a tef file? allengk@bellsouth.net

----------


## swampstomper

> Another doozy is by The Bluegrass 45 on one of their records, they call it Mocking Banjos.


Wow that brings me back to Gettysburg '72 watching the BG 45 riding through downtown leaning out of the window of their (rented?) old-style Greyhound bus , yelling "BREWGRASS!!" (Japanese have trouble with the medial "L"). They just tore down the stage show and were very well received. They jammed with everyone they could find (me included).  Atkira Otsuka (sp?) settled in DC and is a well-respected player. There's a great photo of him with Duffy's "duck" in the Tottle book.

For another version there is Lester Flatt featuring a young Marty Stuart and I think Haskell McCormick, on a live Nashville Grass LP. Sorry don't have the exact ref.  Lester also called it "Mocking Banjo"

----------


## AlanN

> Atkira Otsuka (sp?) settled in DC and is a well-respected player. There's a great photo of him with Duffy's "duck" in the Tottle book.


That he is, just a wonderful player. And he owns Duffey's old F-12. Early on, Akira sounded more like Duffey than Duffey did...lol

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Was it Mocking Banjo's until it was used in Deliverance?

----------


## swampstomper

Original title is "Feuding Banjos", written by Arthur Smith to contrast a 4- and 5-string: the "feudin'" was between him and Don Reno (1955).  Others picked it up and called it "Dueling Banjos", and Weissberg tried to copyright it under that title for the movie (1972).  He had already recorded in with Marshall Brickman in the "New Dimensions in Banjos" Elektra LP (1963) under the "Dueling Banjos" title, I am fairly sure listed as P.D. [note Clarence White is on that LP]. Meanwhile others were calling it "Mocking Banjos", again an unofficial title. I think it was quite a "folk" tune soon after the original, quite popular in regional jams (for obvious reasons -- an easy tune with nice competition between pickers), so I am willing to believe that Weissberg thought it was P.D. back in 1963. By the time it was used as a major motion picture score, someone should have done their research...

----------


## chrisblack

that's an interesting comment about the tune being written for a 4 and 5 string banjo...  any footage out there of 2 banjo's "feudin"???

I'm forever being asked to play it when i get my tenor (GDAE) out i a pub, and usually tell whoever is asking that it is for the 5 string, before blasting out a couple chords and the main riff...

Chris

----------


## mandozilla

Tom Mullen on mandolin and John Fike (or maybe it was Pat Cloud or both, Tom was in both bands) on the five string used to tear that one up back in the early 1970's (pre Deliverance) in a Socal band called "Coal Country". If it was Pat Cloud on the five string then it was in the band "Aunt Dinahs' Quilting Party" both fine Socal BG Bands of the period...a little Socal BG history. HeHe.  :Grin: 

 :Coffee:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

